# tundrasavers.com



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

i thought you were gonna have this site runnin by june 1st. what up with that


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing, WTF is the excuse Michael? If you need some real video or pictures to put on your site just hit me up oke:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

:rollin:


----------

